# Custom gun makers



## Hawkttc (Jan 17, 2016)

I was wondering if anybody can recommend someone who will build a custom rifle. I have a 700 in .300Rum as a doner action, looking to turn it into a .338 Rum.


----------



## Hawkttc (Jan 17, 2016)

Forgot to mention about that I don't want to pay four thousand or something absurd like that.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

What state are you in?
Youll save a pile of money if you can do the small stuff yourself. If all you have to do is send your action and barrel off to get it chambered and you can put everything together, you'll be well under 4K. Heck you can buy a cheap barreled 700 action for around 600, barrel for 385, and have them spin it up and true the action for 500. So roughly 1500, then find a decent stock from manners or others for another 500 bucks, depends on how much you want to spend. Then do the stock bedding yourself. put a decent scope on it and go shoot. I'd say you'd be into a very good rifle for 2500. Or you could try and find a FN A3G and go shoot.

Deano


----------



## Hawkttc (Jan 17, 2016)

I'm in North dakota, I have the action, and stock, just need the action blueprinted, a barrel and have them put it all together.


----------



## liljoe (Jan 25, 2008)

Hawkttc said:


> I'm in North dakota, I have the action, and stock, just need the action blueprinted, a barrel and have them put it all together.


One of the questions to ask is what kind of turn around time are you wanting? Depending on the barrel availability and gunsmith's work schedule it can be quite a while. I have had 2 rifles built and had work done on a number of rifles by a one man custom builder here in Billings, Mt. and have no complaints. Name of his business is Bull Mountain Rifle. If you are interested in considering him send me a PM and I'll answer any questions I can. Best thing to do after that is for me to give you his phone number and let you 2 discuss what needs to be done, time and money.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Any chance you are left handed? I had exactly that done some years ago by a Simonson down by Ottertail Lake. The gun is still in the box, unfired.


----------



## Hawkttc (Jan 17, 2016)

I'm not a lefty, I have heard of simonson though.


----------

